# Northwest Montana photo's



## jm3 (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my first website. Not a pro, just love photography and would appreciate any comments.
http://jdmphoto.smugmug.com/


----------



## alan927 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of great photos but a little editing (Photoshop or whatever) would make them much better.  You have a lot of potential.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome photos! I love the scenery 

-AS


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 1, 2007)

i've never been to Montana but i have a feeling i'd love it


----------



## oreo addict! (Oct 2, 2007)

This is beautiful I am also in MT!

www.beuniquephotography.com


----------

